

Feynman: What is science? - _nato_
http://www.fotuva.org/feynman/what_is_science.html

======
vijay_c
Statements like "Those people who have for years been insisting (in the face
of all obvious evidence to the contrary) that the male and female are equally
capable of rational thought may have something" really bring out how long this
was, and how different a time it was then.

